# Liuhebafa 3 Division Push Hands



## 23rdwave (Oct 28, 2015)

This is my first time seeing liuhebafa push hands.











Paul Roberts wrote "An Introduction to Liuhebafa quan" for the Winter 2011 Issue 4 of The Journal of Chinese Martial Studies.

"Liuhebafa is a unique style with its own unique core elements but also contains the firm softness and fluidity of Taiji, the power-issuing and dynamic of Xingi, and the coiling and variable footwork of Bagua. However where these styles leave off Liuhebafa begins."

"As a combative style Liuhebafa is a martial encyclopedia with countless techniques containing an inexhaustible range of martial skills. The style is however often incorrectly referred to as a combination or fusion of the three internal styles. This is quite untrue as not only does it predate even Taiji as an internal art, but there has been much speculation suggesting that the three internal arts in some way developed from or, were indirectly influenced by, Liuhebafa. It is said that Liuhebafa was created and comprised from many of the same building blocks that eventually developed into the other internal styles."

"The 6 Harmonies are sequential steps or levels of achievement. They are always present in one's practice, though the premature focus of one inevitably leads to the loss of another.

1. Body harmonizes with Mind
2. Mind harmonizes with Intent
3. Intent harmonizes with Chi
4. Chi harmonizes with Spirit
5. Spirit harmonizes with Movement
6. Movement harmonizes with Emptiness

The 8 Methods are ways to bring about and facilitate the change from external to internal. Each method is another piece of the internal puzzle and when assembled begin to show a clear image.

1. Qi - Use intention to stimulate and circulate the qi
2. Bone - Use the skeletal structure for support and leverage 
3. Shape - Use body mechanics and postures to focus intent and channel force
4. Follow - React and adapt structurally and intentionally according to the situation
5. Rise - Press the head up to open the spine and activate the "internal mechanism"
6. Return - Create a counter-action to balance each action and center the body
7. Retain - Move calmly and naturally to maintain control, retaining power until it is ready to be released
8. Conceal - Refine motion and methods to conceal the source from the opponent during contact"


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 28, 2015)

Very interesting! Thanks for sharing.


----------

